# OurLink WU110EC Mini Wireless WiFi Adapter



## theFOoL (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi,

I've transferred the rtl8192e (The Model) Linux based Drivers from the CD that came with the Adapter to my Back-up Drive. Now i've tried so hard to install these drivers. It should be easy but it's not. I just tried as i'm doing a Test with Xubuntu. All i want is these Drivers installed


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 4, 2016)

Have you tried installing drivers FROM THE SUPPLIED MEDIA   rather from your back up ??


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 4, 2016)

One sec... I'll try

Edit: ok this is what I have in the CD. No install for linux anywhere but the Drivers are there




Come on guys i don't want to use this Belkin cause it's my Grandpa's...


----------



## Toothless (Aug 5, 2016)

Sounds like a fix to 99% of your problems is a source of income.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Sounds like a fix to 99% of your problems is a source of income.


what are you talking about? I have 3 other Adapters that work fine but this one. I run 3 other systems and this one I need fixed


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 5, 2016)

Are you sure this one works ?
are you sure you have correct drivers for your chosen O/S
Does this one work in another system and you cannot get it to work in this system ?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2016)

Yes. I use 1 for Windows7 with a Belkin N300, 1with Windows 10 with a Monoprice Wireless N Adapter, and my Linux Based PC and right now I have the Belkin in it. All are USB


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 5, 2016)

Swap them around from system to system until you get all 4 working
You have access to the software for all 4
Or buy one that will work in the system
these devices come with a software install disk with drivers listed for the O/s and instructions on how to install to various O/S
if it does not give instructions for O/S you need then its not designed to work on that O/s



Pros: Plug and Play with Win 10 and several Linux distros including Raspbian on Raspberry Pi 2 Cons: None Conclusion: Great for the price

*IT SIMPLY MAY NOT BE COMPATIBLE WITH THE VERSION OF LINUX YOU HAVE*


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok linux MINT is by far the one that has most drivers to my experience. Its stressful that on the CD it has drivers for linux BUT I don't know how to install them. I have the correct folder from the CD on the System


----------

